# Why no love for Black Brown 1826?



## Virtue Aesthetics (Jul 31, 2013)

I wouldn't go so far as to put clothing from Black Brown 1826 (from Lord & Taylor) in the same class as Brooks Brothers main lines (that would be excluding black fleece etc., obviously), but I find they compliment very well the needs of those of us for whom frequently look to BB for our next purchase.

They usually have quite fair prices, many items Made in Canada rather than some TW country, as well some great sale prices. Quite frankly I'm surprised I don't read about them more here.

Is there something I'm missing?

*Black Brown 1826 Clothing Line Backstory*

Lord & Taylor was founded in 1826, which easily explains that part of the brand name.

Regarding the Black Brown part, there are several explanations, including:

It implies street smarts and country wisdom
Labels from old whiskey bottles provided inspiration
Earth tones have been a favorite of Joseph Abboud, who designed the collection



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* Be sure to check out our Black Brown 1826: Everything You Need to Know article for more information about this iconic house brand.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Because it's the Lord & Taylor store brand, and they don't exactly promote it.

It's okay stuff. Decently made, middle-of-the-road fashionable, can be pretty good value. But there's nothing particularly exciting about it, from what I've seen.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I would be interested in hearing more about canadian made staples at reasonable prices. Thehe brand is affiliated with Joseph Abboud?

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought a couple of their items because they were what I was looking for, fit me well and went on deep discount. These were some of the Made in China items, though. 

I was eyeing the Made in Canada sport coats and trousers, but never bought any, even though those went on deep discount as well. I really wanted to like this blue, tweed-like SC they had (Made in Canada), but in the end I didn't think it looked great on me. This spring/summer, I haven't seen any items made in Canada, but I do continue to peruse The Bay in the hopes that they end up producing something that I really like. I always wondered who in Canada manufactured those particular items...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord and Taylor has no presence in the clothing landscape in my head. I never think of it.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

tocqueville said:


> Lord and Taylor has no presence in the clothing landscape in my head. I never think of it.


Yup. The only times I ever went into their B&M store was with my now-ex- and I never went to the men's department. Good service, fwiw.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I honestly don't know how Lord & Taylor stays in business. There is really nothing that distinguishes them from any other department store.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I honestly don't know how Lord & Taylor stays in business. There is really nothing that distinguishes them from any other department store.


Better stuff than Macy's at a scarcely higher price, would be my guess. What little experience I have with casual wear in the L&T house labels has been quite positive.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

MaxBuck said:


> Better stuff than Macy's at a scarcely higher price, would be my guess. What little experience I have with casual wear in the L&T house labels has been quite positive.


They don't really seem to put themselves out there. I'll be honest, there's one in Oakbrook and I've been in once. I might need to take a closer look next time.

When you say "better stuff" are you talking about their house brand?


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> When you say "better stuff" are you talking about their house brand?


Yep. Their "Saddlebred" chinos work just fine as cold-weather golf wear, and their activewear is similarly good value IME. I couldn't say the same about whatever load of crap Macy's is selling. The Black Brown casual wear has looked pretty good to me also, though I've not actually purchased any (there are no L&T stores near central Ohio).


----------



## AFCForever (Sep 26, 2013)

Spex said:


> I bought a couple of their items because they were what I was looking for, fit me well and went on deep discount. These were some of the Made in China items, though.


At the Bay in Canada they are "the good stuff" which is to say higher end middle of the road. It is frequently on discount and usually a reasonable price when 40% off but for me at full price I get get items twice as nice from my local menswear store.

I have a pair of their trousers that I love but I only paid $25 for them. Watch out for sales and they are worth it but I would go for Coppley items over them.


----------



## crocto (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got a suit, sport coat, half dozen shirts, and about the same amount of ties from them. The quality on them, I would say, is pretty good considering the price. I've got a few shirts that even come in exact neck and sleeve sizes (16, 33). The stuff is always on sale and the Lord and Taylor website usually has a coupon for 15-25% off depending on the week.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a linen sport shirt from Lord and Taylor which seems pretty good, and a pair of gray wool off-the-peg trousers. The latter I bought in 2007 and they still seem almost like new (the same day I bought that pair of trousers, I also bought a pair of corduroys, which I loved and completely wore out earlier this year). I wouldn't hesitate to buy their house brands at the right price.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

I picked up a shirt off theirs at a thrift store with no idea of who made it and assumed from the look and feel that it was quite high end, nicer than the house brand Nieman Marcus shirt I bought new. But that may have been a fluke, I didn't even know Lord and Taylor had a men's department until now.


----------



## Investment Grade (Nov 23, 2013)

I've found BB1826 to actually be pretty decent. Definitely a notch down from BB, but I've found the odd item, including a very nice (100% wool) tweed sportcoat and a couple of pairs of wool and courderoy pants at steep discounts that were too hard to pass up. You'd be crazy to pay full price for any of it though because there is always some friends and family or semi-annual sale. The house brands are a step up from Macys as far as I'm concerned; I see them somewhere between Bloomies/Nordstrom and Macys. Both Macys and L&T need to refresh all of their stores because frankly they are generally drab, lifeless and depressing.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Investment Grade said:


> I've found BB1826 to actually be pretty decent. Definitely a notch down from BB, but I've found the odd item, including a very nice (100% wool) tweed sportcoat and a couple of pairs of wool and courderoy pants at steep discounts that were too hard to pass up. You'd be crazy to pay full price for any of it though because there is always some friends and family or semi-annual sale. The house brands are a step up from Macys as far as I'm concerned; I see them somewhere between Bloomies/Nordstrom and Macys. Both Macys and L&T need to refresh all of their stores because frankly they are generally drab, lifeless and depressing.


It's really atrocious here as when Macy's bought Marshall Field's there was a marked drop in both the quality of the merchandise, service as well as the overall look of the stores.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Investment Grade has it right. L&T isn't Nordstrom or Bloomingdale's, but it is better than Macy's and most Belk's. 

That said, I walk through L&T about once a year while Christmas shopping and that's it. Also, I said "most Belk's" because the Belk in Charlottesville, VA is excellent - they have more Vineyard Vines and PRL merchandise than is available at the respective mainline stores in Georgetown. All of the others I've been to are basically rebranded Macy's, but then again, I've probably only been in two or three others.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Depends on the location and what you are looking for.

The NYC and Boston locations are very nice stores. They are less packed with items than Macys and less snobby than Saks. I purchased a corduroy sport jacket last fall and wore it 20 times and it still looks great. Same with some simple wool sweaters, socks and a winter watch cap.

But to suggest it is even close to Brooks Brothers would be silly. Not even in the same ball park.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a pair of gray flannels from them from years ago. Very good for the discount price that I paid, fair at MSRP.
Made in China, so it's hard to get too excited.
They had really bright socks a few years back, but they were cotton and mid-calf. I'm not sure what they've done recently.

I believe the brand is somehow Joseph Abboud, which is a mixed blessing.


----------



## Virtue Aesthetics (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I'd say the wool trousers are comparable. As well I can hardly see how a Brooks Brothers Made in China suit could be head and shoulders above a Made in China suit from Black Brown. The casual stuff at Brooks is obviously far superior but it's in the casual line at Black Brown that you can find something you quite like at a fantastic price. Although it would be ridiculous for me to identify Black Brown as a true competitor to Brooks Brothers I just want to reemphasize my point that Black Brown compliments Brooks Brothers very well for local brick and mortar shopping, and it is fairly clear to me that BB1826 takes cues from BB1818


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Virtue Aesthetics said:


> Well I'd say the wool trousers are comparable. As well I can hardly see how a Brooks Brothers Made in China suit could be head and shoulders above a Made in China suit from Black Brown. The casual stuff at Brooks is obviously far superior but it's in the casual line at Black Brown that you can find something you quite like at a fantastic price. Although it would be ridiculous for me to identify Black Brown as a true competitor to Brooks Brothers I just want to reemphasize my point that Black Brown compliments Brooks Brothers very well for local brick and mortar shopping, and it is fairly clear to me that BB1826 takes cues from BB1818


While there are things at Brooks Brothers made in China, their 1818 suits are made in the USA. As for made in China garments, they can run the gamut from barely acceptable to fairly well made - so trying to lump things together into one bucket by claiming they are both made in China is disingenuous.

I dont dislike Black Brown - but lets not go overboard here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2020)

As this is a very old thread, I do hope this post still attaches. Sadly L&T has met it's end and all that never gave them a second look have missed out. I always found their house brand (Black and Brown 1826) a good balance of quality to price. Best of all it was often found at deep discount. Yes it was light on variety and style but I always managed to find something I liked. The key there is to not look for anything particular and let things find you. I will miss you L&T!


----------

